# Free Piranha or Stingray



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, I like Basketball.

College Tourney time is a lot of fun.

So here is the deal

Follow this link:

Free Fish Basketball Contest

I have created a College Basketball Fantasy League Tournament to track our players that sign in. I am offering a free fish for the player with the most corect picks of the tournament. I will provide a selection of fish to choose from, winner agrees to pay for the shipping of the fish.

Now, I have to think of a prize, but maybe a choice of a free(you pay shipping)

_Serrasalmus rhombeus
Serrasalmus maculatus
Serrasalmus brandti
Pygocentrus nattererei, Yellow Ternetzi
_

Any suggestions for a prize, Reasonable suggestions?

This could be fun to do.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

F-U-N. Everyone should get in on this!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ron, i would just settle for a red belly.
however, i dont know baseball at all or basetball. So i cant play.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Bobme,

Sure you can, just guess, or pick a city you like or vote asgainst a city you don't like, it is Free, who cares......


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is it worth me entering, I'm from England - would I be able to get my prize?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> is it worth me entering, I'm from England - would I be able to get my prize?


I have an idea







Because I like you Innes, I would be willing to take your prize and raise it as my own should you win. I wont make this offer for anyone else so dont ask, I am only willing to do this for Innes.....and maybe Jonas.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

what will u do if there is a tie? Figured i would ask ya just in case u get like 100 ties, lol that is alot of free fish man, lol.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > is it worth me entering, I'm from England - would I be able to get my prize?
> ...


 Really, well how about my new idea.

because I cant get anything except for red bellys here, how about I buy some big, rare and expencive piranhas from the states and get you to raise them also?
oh, and I guess you will need a massive tank also to put them in









on second thoughts, perhaps not


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No need to be mean Innes, I was just trying to help :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was not trying to be mean, just sarcastic, but If I enter, and win, and cant recieve the prize it might be on offer


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I was not trying to be mean, just sarcastic, but If I enter, and win, and cant recieve the prize it might be on offer


 I know, so was I









It makes no difference because I am going to win anyways.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

if in Europe, you could get a hold of the UK piranha Club, I regularly ship them fish, could include with their next shipment.

Ties are easy really, the contest has final game points and other rules that help seperate winners and LOOOSSSERSSS ! HA If it is really that close and 2 tie, maybe I give a fish to each person.

It is for fun, and costs nothing, what the heck. If this turns out, I may do one for other sports playoffs and World Cup.

Oh yeah, going to add other fish choices as well, people have already asked about some Madagascar cichlids, Loricariidae, or other South Americans.

We will come up with a FREE FISH selection list when we get enough players.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey ron,just get that tern ready cause i taking the grand prize..let the madness begin :smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I entered too, so now I can smoke you all in the tourney picks, and keep the fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fishpost.com said:


> I entered too, so now I can smoke you all in the tourney picks, and keep the fish


 hahaha..your funny


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i dont know basketball so im just gonna guess


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Im in


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

This is a good idea!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

brackets being set today. Only a few more days until this offer closes and the tournament begins..

5. What is the deadline for making my picks?

You must submit your final picks by 11:00 AM ET on Thursday, March 20.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wanted to enter, but I don't know anything about basketball, and I also didn't understand how to sort it all out, but if you are feeling nice today, you can enter me at random on my behalf.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

bobme said:


> Ron, i would just settle for a red belly.
> however, i dont know baseball at all or basetball. So i cant play.


its basketball for one man. GEt FHM this month. They give you all the tips on how to pick the brackets and win. GO FOR UPSETS!!!!!

I wanna get in on it but the link seems to be down. I think maybe their server is down right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

we are up, sign up now, brackets are ready, only 3 days left and it starts, you snooozzzzzseee you LOOOOOOOOOOOSER


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Good god i lost, last night there was like 8 people now there is like 30+ ppl signed up.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i never recieved my invite


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Great Idea....thanks for setting up. I PM'd you at fishpost.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

whats the addy to the contest, Rons site is down, but the addy to the place were the contest is, I odnt remember


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Standings

I moved up to a tie for 5th


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am in 26th - what do I win?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> I am in 26th - what do I win?


 a pair of used underwair from the metamucil testing facility


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

funny thing is I am still in this and I havent watched more than 30seconds of basketball this year


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I am in 26th - what do I win?
> ...










just what I always wanted!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

IM in the lead









I havent won a contest before that would rock


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Stick a fork in me I'm done. I have no teams in the final 4


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Ignorant guessing got me to one of the top spots.

You're going down Nate


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Crosses fingers than Kansas loses


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

If they do lose, I believe we'll be tied.







comes down to game points


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

whne is the freaking championship game even and who else is in it besides kansas? tells ya how much i wach college basketball or basketball for that matter, boring to watch, very boring.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

monday night I think


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

so Nate did you win?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I havent seen Ron around, I think he might be outta town


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Well I spoke to Ron, and he says he is outta Maculatus, so I think I will try to get a Geryi, should be awesome, thanks Ron you da man


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good choice, Nate!!! What size are you getting, and hope you can show us pix of your new addition!!!!


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

Nate won,

Getting a Geryi, small one, but hey, it was free, that is reasonable I think.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Anything FREE is always accepted!!! Will we have another contest like this anytime in the future???


----------

